

Google's 404 page. - satyajitranjeev
https://plus.google.com/117112812812053005865/posts/VRGKs6Vz8d1

======
pedalpete
I assume with a site the size of google, they serve a few 404 pages in a day.
I'm surprised they don' automatically take the url path as a search term with
a 'we couldn't find xyz, were you looking for...' message at the top.

------
TheSisb2
Probably a joke.

